

Campaigns Mine Personal Lives to Get Out Vote - jhull
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/14/us/politics/campaigns-mine-personal-lives-to-get-out-vote.html?hp

======
dmix
This has been happening in other industries for a long time.

Did you know its legal for pharmacies to sell your medication usage data?

[http://www.fiercepracticemanagement.com/story/what-docs-
shou...](http://www.fiercepracticemanagement.com/story/what-docs-should-know-
about-prescription-data-mining/2011-06-29)

~~~
Evbn
That is more physician's medication perception data, but still troubling.

------
dccoolgai
Not any more of a concern than what credit card companies and other businesses
track on-line..at least the ampaigns shut down (for the most part) after
November.

